# Becoming teetotal...



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

...Until the 23rd of December. What, did you think I was giving up for good? Lol... I posted something like this ages ago but couldn't find it so here's a new thread. I'm not gonna get drunk *at all* for the next ten days. Considering I get itchy if I go more than a couple days without drinking that's gonna be hard. 

I basically can't afford it. I owe two grand (no, I didn't spend all of that on beer, just most of it) and £11+ a go for 8+ Tennants is too much. Seriously don't get addicted to stuff it's expensive. Also I'm getting fat. Luckily my mate and my brother are fully-blown winos so they're fatter, but I really don't need to be drunk and fat as well as bald and short and ugly and stupid and socially phobic etc etc etc...

I need to find a job and be responsible, I gave away my last two beers to my brother, and I won't drink again until my mate's birthday on the 23rd where basically I'm gonna get absolutely royally hammered and too damn right frankly. Ten days!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

It sounds like your alcoholic and should go to AA meetings.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.supportline.org.uk/problems/alcohol.php


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Alchoholic? No I don't get up and pour whisky on my cornflakes, I don't drink on a daily basis, a lot of people misunderstand what being a proper alchoholic actually is. I worked with one and he couldn't go for more than a few hours without drinking, I remember him sneaking off to the pub more than once, every day. I drink 'cos I enjoy it, he drank 'cos he couldn't function without drink.

Really, I think I *can *go ten days, and if I can then I'm not addicted to alchohol. Maybe if I *can't* go ten days then I'll have to accept you're right and then I will get counselling. So we'll see. But thankyou for your concern anyway.


----------

